# Tuer un homme - Autre solution?



## germinal

In English we can kill, slay, murder, bump-off, do-for, do-in, brain, rub-out, dispatch, finish-off, get rid of, destroy, put down, exterminate, butcher, slaughter and so on - Is there a similar range, meaning 'to kill', in French? 

 Germinal.


----------



## Sev

Yes : assassiner, abbatre, descendre, occire, supprimer, massacrer, exterminer, décimer, exécuter etc etc


----------



## Benjy

jup, mais souvent ça depend de la manière dont la personne a été tuer 

decendre abattre buter ziguiller sp?? refroidir.. there's tons of them.

edit: ahh i r too slow


----------



## Sev

Benjy said:
			
		

> jup, mais souvent ça depend de la manière dont la personne a été tu*ée*
> 
> decendre abattre buter zigouiller sp?? refroidir.. there's tons of them.
> 
> edit: ahh i r too slow


  hi hi ha ha


----------



## Jabote

In French you (because _*we*_ would never dream of doing it of course !! ;o))) can tuer, assassiner, liquider, descendre, abattre, massacrer, zigouiller, supprimer, achever, effacer, faire avaler son bulletin de naissance, commettre un meurtre... I am quite certain that I am forgetting a lot, but this is a beginning (... if I may say...)...


----------



## Benjy

> Benjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jup, mais souvent ça depend de la manière dont la personne a été tu*ée*
> 
> decendre abattre buter zigouiller sp?? refroidir.. there's tons of them.
> 
> edit: ahh i r too slow
> 
> 
> 
> hi hi ha ha
Click to expand...


rofl.. that is so bad i don't even know where to start.

par me flinguer! 

(another one for you list germinal )


----------



## Jabote

Jabote said:
			
		

> In French you (because _*we*_ would never dream of doing it of course !! ;o))) can tuer, assassiner, liquider, descendre, abattre, massacrer, zigouiller, supprimer, achever, effacer, faire avaler son bulletin de naissance, commettre un meurtre... I am quite certain that I am forgetting a lot, but this is a beginning (... if I may say...)...


 
My "beginning" looks in fact like an end.... Flash Sev and Flash Benjy already gave you more than I did...


----------



## germinal

faire avaler son bulletin de naissance - C'est bon ça!

J'ai interrogé les allemands et aussi les espagnols sur ce sujet - les allemands sont en train de gagner à présent.      

Germinal.


----------



## fetchezlavache

abattre, achever, allonger, anéantir, assassiner, assommer, avoir, bousiller, brûler la cervelle, buter, casser, casser la tête, casser le cou, causer la mort, chouriner, crever, décapiter, décimer, dégeler, dégringoler, démolir, descendre, détruire, échiner, écraser, égorger, empoisonner, emporter, épuiser, éreinter, estourbir, étendre, étouffer, étrangler, étriper, exécuter, expédier, exténuer, exterminer, faire cesser, faire couler le sang, faire disparaître, faire la peau, faire mourir, faire sauter, faucher, flinguer, foudroyer, fusiller, guillotiner, juguler, lapider, liquider, lyncher, massacrer, mettre à mort, meurtrir, moissonner, nettoyer, noyer, occire, occuper, passer, passer par les armes, pendre, percer, poignarder, pourfendre, ratiboiser, refroidir, régler son compte, ruiner, sacrifier, saigner, se débarrasser, se défaire, servir, stériliser, supplicier, supprimer, suriner, tordre le cou, trancher la tête, trucider, user, vanner, verser le sang, zigouiller.


----------



## Benjy

are the germans still winning?

thx for the list fetchezlavache a few on there i wasn't aware could be used like that


----------



## fetchezlavache

and, mettre les tripes au soleil.


----------



## Jabote

Soooo........ are the Germans still winning after Fetchez's post ? Uh ?


----------



## Jabote

And if you speak generally, if you want to say "I'm going to murder whoever", you can say "il va y avoir du sang sur les murs"...


----------



## Jabote

I dare hope you were not speaking from your own experience fetchez... otherwise I might reconsider the idea of being friends with you....

In any case I do wonder where you found this impressive alphabetical list.... !!!!

;o)))


----------



## Sev

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> and, mettre les tripes au soleil.


Délicate, celle-là ...
And here are some more : 

Ôter la vie
Faire la peau 
Envoyer ad patres
Faire passer le goût du pain


----------



## Sev

Jabote said:
			
		

> I dare hope you were not speaking from your own experience fetchez... otherwise I might reconsider the idea of being friends with you....
> 
> In any case I do wonder where you found this impressive alphabetical list.... !!!!
> 
> ;o)))


Here : http://elsap1.unicaen.fr/cgi-bin/trouvebis2?requete=tuer&refer=


----------



## Jabote

Sev said:
			
		

> Here : http://elsap1.unicaen.fr/cgi-bin/trouvebis2?requete=tuer&refer=


 
Fetchez: TRICHEUSE !!!


----------



## Sev

Jabote said:
			
		

> Fetchez: TRICHEUSE !!!


Comment ça tricheuse ? Le but n'est pas de forcément trouver par soi-même, mais d'être assez malin pour chercher l'info où elle se trouve...par contre il est vrai que partager ses sources c'est pas mal   !


----------



## Jabote

Sev said:
			
		

> Comment ça tricheuse ? Le but n'est pas de forcément trouver par soi-même, mais d'être assez malin pour chercher l'info où elle se trouve


 
AH BON ! Tu m'en diras tant !!!

Sev ce n'était qu'un clin d'oeil à Fetchez, rien de plus...


----------



## germinal

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> abattre, achever, allonger, anéantir, assassiner, assommer, avoir, bousiller, brûler la cervelle, buter, casser, casser la tête, casser le cou, causer la mort, chouriner, crever, décapiter, décimer, dégeler, dégringoler, démolir, descendre, détruire, échiner, écraser, égorger, empoisonner, emporter, épuiser, éreinter, estourbir, étendre, étouffer, étrangler, étriper, exécuter, expédier, exténuer, exterminer, faire cesser, faire couler le sang, faire disparaître, faire la peau, faire mourir, faire sauter, faucher, flinguer, foudroyer, fusiller, guillotiner, juguler, lapider, liquider, lyncher, massacrer, mettre à mort, meurtrir, moissonner, nettoyer, noyer, occire, occuper, passer, passer par les armes, pendre, percer, poignarder, pourfendre, ratiboiser, refroidir, régler son compte, ruiner, sacrifier, saigner, se débarrasser, se défaire, servir, stériliser, supplicier, supprimer, suriner, tordre le cou, trancher la tête, trucider, user, vanner, verser le sang, zigouiller.


 

Empoisonner?         Je croire que avec l'addition de  cet mot la balance est maintenant penché vers les Français.    

Germinal.


----------



## fetchezlavache

ah j'ai juste forcé un peu la dose à cause du concours avec les autres fora !


----------



## fetchezlavache

est-ce que l'on peut dire 'faire manger les pissenlits par la racine' ?


----------



## germinal

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> est-ce que l'on peut dire 'faire manger les pissenlits par la racine' ?


 
Pourquoi pas?   C'est pareil à  _pushing up daisies_ (dead) as we say in Britain.   

Germinal.


----------



## LV4-26

Si on peut faire manger les pissenlits par la racine, alors doit pouvoir aussi faire avaler son extrait de naissance. Mais je pense que l'un et l'autre sont un peu abusifs. Ces deux expressions supportent mal d'être utilisées dans un sens actif.

Mais on peut très bien dézinguer quelqu'un.


----------



## Cath.S.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Si on peut faire manger les pissenlits par la racine, alors doit pouvoir aussi faire avaler son extrait de naissance. Mais je pense que l'un et l'autre sont un peu abusifs. Ces deux expressions supportent mal d'être utilisées dans un sens actif.
> 
> Mais on peut très bien dézinguer quelqu'un.


Et le dégommer.


----------



## fetchezlavache

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Si on peut faire manger les pissenlits par la racine, alors doit pouvoir aussi faire avaler son extrait de naissance. Mais je pense que l'un et l'autre sont un peu abusifs. Ces deux expressions supportent mal d'être utilisées dans un sens actif.
> 
> Mais on peut très bien dézinguer quelqu'un.



merci, c'est justement à ce propos que j'avais quelques doutes...


----------



## ninoupticha

si je ne me trompe pas étriper n'a pas été dit (juste "mettre les tripes aux soleil" ) il y a aussi décalquer


----------



## Jabote

Alors que manger (ou bouffer) les pissenlits par la racine n'est effectivement pas employé dans un sens actif (pas davantage que ne le sont "plier son parapluie -ou sa canne", "raccrocher son chapeau"), on peut parfaitement dire "je vais lui faire avaler son bulletin (ou son extrait) de naissance".

On entend aussi (mais celui-ci faisait-il partie de la liste de Fetchez ? Je ne m'en souviens plus...) "Saigner quelqu'un" - Edit: après vérification tardive, oui ça en faisait partie....

Et de quelqu'un qui est décédé depuis longtemps, on peut dire "il y a belle lurette qu'il n'a plus mal aux dents".... mais je dérive, ce n'est plus l'expression demandée


----------



## Jabote

Ah oui et puis "je vais l'étamper (Québec)", "je vais l'exploser"...


----------



## Cath.S.

Jabote said:
			
		

> Ah oui et puis "je vais l'étamper (Québec)", "je vais l'exploser"...


En France _je vais l'exploser_ signifie seulement _je vais lui rectifier le portrait_.


----------



## Jabote

egueule said:
			
		

> En France _je vais l'exploser_ signifie seulement _je vais lui rectifier le portrait_.


 
En France, "d'mon temps", exploser quelqu'un voulait dire plus que juste lui _rectifier_ le portrait... ça voulait dire tellement le rectifier que ça rayait carrément la personne des liste électorales... (encore que... mais ceci est une autre histoire...) ;o)))


----------



## Cath.S.

Jabote said:
			
		

> En France, "d'mon temps", exploser quelqu'un voulait dire plus que juste lui _rectifier_ le portrait... ça voulait dire tellement le rectifier que ça rayait carrément la personne des liste électorales... (encore que... mais ceci est une autre histoire...) ;o)))


La surenchère achève chaque jour davantage
son sale travail de sape sur notre beau langage.  

Dans cinq ans,_ exploser quelqu'un_ signifiera simplement _le regarder d'un air peu amène_.


----------



## Jabote

Surtout si on a des yeux comme des mitraillettes, ce sera encore moins amène !!!


----------



## LV4-26

On peut aussi tuer quelqu'un en le _zappant._ A ma connaissance, il faut se munir d'une arme à feu. Mot charmant. Quelque chose de radical, là-dedans. Le nettoyage par le vide. T'es là, bzzzz, t'es plus là.

Je ne l'ai pas vu dans la liste de fetchez, ce pourquoi je l'ajoute.

Cette liste de fetchez commence à acquérir une fameuse popularité. Je propose que Spielberg en fasse un film.


----------

